# Tivo remote iPhone apps



## laurence (Jun 17, 2007)

Hi!
Been trying to find an iPhone app that works as a simple remote for TiVo.
Obviously I can log onto tivoweb, but I was hoping for something simpler with big buttons.
I downloaded 2 apps (TDVR remote and web remote). Both look promising and appear to connect, but don't seem to be able to handle the login/password request (neither prompts me for it). I have the password set up for access over internet, so can't remove it. Has anyone found any others that work?


----------



## PhilG (Jan 15, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> Hi!
> Been trying to find an iPhone app that works as a simple remote for TiVo.
> Obviously I can log onto tivoweb, but I was hoping for something simpler with big buttons.
> I downloaded 2 apps (TDVR remote and web remote). Both look promising and appear to connect, but don't seem to be able to handle the login/password request (neither prompts me for it). I have the password set up for access over internet, so can't remove it. Has anyone found any others that work?


If you are in this forum I imagine you are asking about UK series 1 Tivos?

Well, so far as I know, all iPod/iPhone apps are for far more modern versions of Tivo than ours 

I just use Tivoweb in a Safari window (and spend a lot of time zooming to make the text big enough to read!)

Phil G


----------



## laurence (Jun 17, 2007)

Thanks for the reply Phil. I've been using safari and tivoweb too, but it's a bit fiddly. The two I downloaded are both advertised as working with series 1 machines. I'm tempted to figure out some other way of password protecting the TiVo at router level just so I can use the remote. Only because I like a challenge mind.


----------

